# Wanted: Story Editor



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys 

I decided as a way to grieve/remember him - I'm writing a 'book' of Chinga's life time. If anyone particularly enjoys editing or grammar. I'd love for them to read it and suggest changes, along with fixing my mistakes when I get tired and start writing like a pre-schooler. As incentive, I'm unsure if I will post the story on the forum, therefore, it would mean you're the only person on here that gets to read it 

Maddie x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would absaloutely adore the opportunity to provide you such a wonderful service to remember your lovely late boy <3 I would be more than happy to provide you with any contact information you'd like to have so that I could have the wonderful opportunity to edit your writing  I believe email would be the easiest way, that way we can attach Word documents and edit them there, where I can give suggestions and place notes instead of actually messing with your work. PM me when and if you like


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have Facebook?  That is a way to attach word documents but also provides a way to easily chat about it. Thank you! x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup! That can work very easily as well! Send me a Message on there saying it's you, and we can go from there! Excited to read everything you've got asap!  I'll PM you my Facebook name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if you want another person (and I don't have facebook) but I'd be happy to edit your story also


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chokolate said:


> I'm not sure if you want another person (and I don't have facebook) but I'd be happy to edit your story also


Sure  I can send it to you after Jumper is done and you can have the final read and suggest any changes? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Sure thing, and thanks! I know this is special to you


----------

